

The FBI Warns Retailers About Thieves Armed With Foil - agnuku
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-12-27/the-fbi-warns-retailers-about-thieves-armed-with-foil#r=most popular

======
amalag
I wonder who came up with this gem:

"Climb onto the roof and physically inspect satellite antennas before
approving big-ticket sales."

------
eurleif
Do they even need to use stolen cards for this? Wouldn't cards with random
(but valid) numbers work just as well?

------
superuser2
Why not authorize transactions over redundant buried internet links? Why the
need for specialized/proprietary satellite connections just do to credit
cards?

------
abjorn
I'm not sure what it is about this article or business week that attracts so
many...interesting comment authors.

------
vampirechicken
So they make a tin foil hat for the satellite dish and it actually blocks the
signals?

------
hamburglar
Approving a large credit card transaction on faith seems like a pretty
questionable move on the retailers' parts. Don't the CC companies have phone
numbers they can use to manually approve transactions? Is it common for people
to go into a gas station and buy a whole cartload of cigarettes? This seems
like a crime that a little common sense would foil (get it? foil!).

